# SA - Port Davis



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

We left Adelaide at 0430 Friday morning to have a crack at the Pt Davis Estuary. I've heard mixed reports about this area over the years, with high hopes of getting amongst some monster bream that live there. We arrived around 7.30 to great conditions - the tide was high, as were our hopes! 









The Pt Davis estuary is huge - well, its huge when you're trying to paddle to the upper reaches!

Unfortunately the whole area appeared very 'sterile'. The water was very clear, but there were no signs of any life apart from a lot of crab holes in the mangrove mud. We've fished similar areas at Price, Pt Augusta, and Torrens Island, and normally these areas are teeming with tiny fish, but the whole area was very quiet.

[









Finally, we came across an area that produced a few salmon trout, ranging from just legal to approx 30cm










We continued upstream - as things had been pretty dead we really got a bit careless and threw the stealth away and plowed on past the mangroves, which probably cost us a trophy fish. I fumbled past a mangrove and sitting about 3 ft away was one of the biggest, fattest bream lazing on the surface - BIG! - this fish was solid, and I reckon it was pushing the magical 50cm size. As soon as I saw it, it lazily wandered back into the mangrove - back to its mates! There was another 5-6 fish, all the same size sitting amongst the roots. But because I stumbled through them, they were spooked, and no matter what I did I couldn't get any interest. Scupper saw another school of 10 or so fish, but they too were spooked. I've caught bream before to about 45cm, but these were much bigger than anything I had caught before. In my mind there is no doubt there are some record breaking bream in this area, but theres a lot of water between them, and I'm really going to have to think a lot about how I can score one from the kayak. It was a long paddle, and coming back against the strenthening northerly made it pretty hard work.

I took a photo of the trout that I kept, but it was a pretty measley return for a 4.30 start and 500km round trip! - but I did get to catch some fish on my rack raider, and I did manage to use my new measure mat!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

May have been a lack of fish but sounds like you still had a great time 

Next thing you know you will be trying around the power station for those Big Kingies 

Going to have to book some holidays and try some of these spots 8)


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

buff said:


> Next thing you know you will be trying around the power station for those Big Kingies
> 
> Going to have to book some holidays and try some of these spots 8)


Don't worry, Pt Augusta is on the agenda :lol: Buff, I can see your name written all over those 50cm bream at Pt Davis......its certainly 'do-able' in a day, but probably best to stay somewhere close so you can hit them at sparrows.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> How do you prepare the smaller ones????????


We give them away :lol: 
the small ones are quite tasty and not dry like the bigger versions. Actually, I find the best way is to smoke them in those little commercial smokers you can get. very nice.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUKSSCoAABvfgAAQQIcAAKEJmKA//9+gMACtYNVPwqfpT1GniQHqHpH6o9R6hEm1Ho0EaBoAAaDVP1Jk0BoNDRoBoDMYe616xX15f5E6tcYjj7k5NaU0/Qig1hShL2ZHTjgH6Ru1UHz9QvQgJUAw9lYBB+WyKv0tgaWlJLkI700kKCFs0nkxEUyEKoothuWdzba7moVlRJBEoYgn15T8xb9EMBitxvCSYyU4jgBrYCpQWkSO1SAmNDxbqKmFQSPxdyRThQkEKSSCoA==


----------

